# A Suite at the Movies



## itywltmt

This week, on my Friday blog, I present a series of concert suites based on film scores 
http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/09/montage-20-suite-at-movies-une-loge-au.html

Enjoy!

Have a great labour day weekend


----------

